# Slideshow of Sassy Resting



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's sweet little Sassy resting after her surgery. She is doing very well.

It's been kind of nice having her in bed with me. :wub: 

She is adopted, and will be going to her forever home, in Arizona, soon.


http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...mshare&Ux=0


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just love, love, love her! And you go, girlfriend with your bad self on the photos!!! Good job!

PS - your bed looks like mine. :biggrin: Why 'make' it when you're just going to sleep in it again the next night?


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Ahhhh I love those pics. I am so glad she is gonna be going to her forever home soon. She looks good for just having her spay. Hugs to Sassy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

she looks good!! I'm so happy she found her forever home!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a sweet little girl. It's great that you found a good forever home for her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Linda, I know, I know, I take the worst pictures known to man. :w00t: 

I stopped making my bed when Daisy came. She wouldn't get out of it long enough for me to make it. Even when I changed the sheets, I would take one corner off at a time, and move her around the bed accordingly. ~ lol


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Miss Sassy looks so good. :wub: I am so glad that she has found her furever home. :chili: 



By the way hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Awwwwww -- the little punkin looks Plum Tuckered! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

aww....she sure is a pretty girl....her forever family is going to fall in love with her!! They sure are lucky!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm glad she's doing so well after surgery, and i'm glad she has you to look after her until she goes to her forever home.

:grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are adorable pics :wub: -Sassy is going to make her new family very happy. I can see why Ms. Daisy loved your bed so much-it looks super comfy! :biggrin: Thanks for sharing Deb!! :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

How long does she have to wear that dohicky wrap thing Deb?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> How long does she have to wear that dohicky wrap thing Deb?[/B]



"Dohicky" ~ LOL ~ You are such a "man" ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

She has that on if I'm not around to distract her from licking the stiches. Vet said she should be fine with that by Saturday. 

And the Dohicky is a very soft belly band, I had ordered from NMR. It's for boys, but I didn't tell Sassy that. She thinks it's the latest in fashion for girls. She doesn't mind it a bit.

It will be going with Peg. Just in case it's needed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is just so precious. I'm glad she is having a good recovery.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: that pic that linda posted in her reply is my fave. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: i love it! that about sums up how i'd feel having my picture taken too after such an "event" LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: that pic that linda posted in her reply is my fave. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: i love it! that about sums up how i'd feel having my picture taken too after such an "event" LOL[/B]



Now a few pics of you, and I, on that Sunday morning would have been a kick ~ :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Thank God Billy's "photo-taking" skills suck ~ LMAO


----------

